# Mr SEntra's Ride



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Some of you have seen some of these or know me more over at b15sentra.net, but I felt I wanted to rerelease my car out there here for you all to check out.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This is the first ever B15 I have seen that I like! I love the front and sides! Thats a really clean ride you got! Could you provide details as to what those bolt-ons are in the engine bay?


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

hey man that car is done right and hella clean :thumbup:


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

Man that is One cool ride!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Here's the list of mods for the entire car: 

*Engine:* Place Racing Cold Air Intake w/Monsterflow Filter, Hotshot Header, Stromung Cat Back with Bullet Resonator, Unorthodox Racing Crank and Water Pump Pullies, Tightened Throttle Cable, Advanced Timing to 19 degrees, Filled Motor Mounts, Sun Auto Hyper Ground Wires, Energy Suspension Shifter Bushings, B&M Short Shifter, Mobil 1 Synthetic Oil, NISMO Radiator Cap, Optima Red Top Battery

*Suspension:* JIC FLT-A2 Coilovers(7kg/6kg)

*Rollers:* 5 Zigen Fighters, Yokohama Parada Spec 2's

*Cosmetics: * Custom Grill Mod, Stillen Front Lip Spoiler(2pc), Red Accents on valve cover, Joshua Tree Carbon Fiber Dash Kit, Debadged "Sentra and 2.0" Emblems, OEM Altima Gas Cap Holder, Ichibahn Carbon Fiber Pedals, NISMO Carbon Fiber Shift Knob, NISMO Floor Mats, PIAA Xtreme White Plus Headlights and PIAA Xtreme White Fog Lights

*ICE:* Clarion DXZ935 Head Unit


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

The only reason I'm using a Monsterflow Intake filter is because when I ordered another filter through Place Racing, I didn't specify a K&N filter. Oh well, the entire intake will be gone here in a few weeks.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice B15 bro... keep it clean.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks man, I'm trying definitely to keep it clean forever.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

it looks sort of like a 2000 Maxima. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> it looks sort of like a 2000 Maxima. :thumbup:


Back in 2000, that's what everyone was asking me! I couldn't believe it at all, because I totally know the differences in the Max and the Sentra. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good. I remember photochopping it a while back...










Keep up the good work
ps: this is 97gxeFL from b15sentra


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hehe, I remember that!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

are those stock sides skirts?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> are those stock sides skirts?


Yep!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok i agree with the guys on here. this is the only b15 i have liked. very very nice ride man


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I really appreciate it man. Hopefully after the turbo install is done and I do a few things here and there, you all will still really like my ride. I can't wait for the next Mossy Show.


----------

